# Elderberry recipe, frozen and dried together?



## mainecr (Jan 11, 2010)

I picked and froze 9 pounds last summer. I want to make a 5 gallon batch...and picked up four 4oz packages of dried elderberries. Can I used both in the same recipe...or should I primary ferment seperately, and then bulk age together?

PS..Was looking at Wades recipe in the recipe section
Thanks...frozen in maine


----------



## Wade E (Jan 11, 2010)

Where do you see my recipe for this wine? I do have 1 but dont see it listed on this forum. I did have my own website but just shut that down due to not having time to update it.


----------



## mainecr (Jan 11, 2010)

Hope this isn't a duplicate...
I may have hit the wrong button.
I copied it from your website last fall when picking the elderberries...

Think I can mix frozen and dried berries in the primary?


----------



## Wade E (Jan 11, 2010)

Ok then, because I knew I never entered that recipe on here, why I dont know. You sure can add the 2 of them together but I would know as to what ratio as Ive never used dried fruit.


----------



## Mud (Jan 12, 2010)

Rehydrate the dried and weigh them?


----------



## Wade E (Jan 12, 2010)

Is that a picture of you Mud? The other photo had a much more handsom man!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mud (Jan 12, 2010)

I just died a little inside, Wade.


----------



## Tom (Feb 7, 2010)

A friend wants to find either elderberry juice or wine. Where can I get some in the New Jersey area? Any national store carry it? She dont want to make wine out of it. just want it for a project she is doing.


----------



## BobF (Feb 7, 2010)

Wade E said:


> Ok then, because I knew I never entered that recipe on here, why I dont know. You sure can add the 2 of them together but I would know as to what ratio as Ive never used dried fruit.


 
A general rule of thumb is 4oz dried in place of 1# fresh/frozen.


----------



## Mud (Feb 7, 2010)

Tom said:


> A friend wants to find either elderberry juice or wine. Where can I get some in the New Jersey area? Any national store carry it? She dont want to make wine out of it. just want it for a project she is doing.



Vintner's Harvest makes a wine base. Should be around $30 or so.


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 7, 2010)

Hey Tom, I was looking at Walker's for the elderberry but they did not have any. They did have EDELWEISS, what is that. It it a berry?


----------

